# Marine Expo July 23, 24th



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

There is an upcoming marine expo in Seattle on July 23, 24. 
Carpool anyone?
SEA-MAX
Marine Aquarium Expo


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Bump*

TTT. For people who may not of seen this yet


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

*SeaMax Expo*

Hi,

I would be willing to carpool, share gas.

AquaAddict


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

*Carpool*

I am not able to make it to this expo now. I am going out of province during that week. I really did want to go and check it out, seems like it would have been great. Sorry. If you do end up going, let me know how it was.


----------

